# Evolución temporal del pH en el arroyo



## Virulina

Hola foreros. Soy nueva por el foro. 

Necesito traducir al inglés: _evolución temporal del pH en el arroyo_.

Lo he puesto de mil formas pero word me dice todo el tiempo que lo revise.

He puesto:

Evolution of the pH value in the stream

Progression of the pH value in the stream 

¿Me podéis echar una mano?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Probo

Hola y bienvenida: Prueba "ph value evolution in the stream", pero te advierto que mi inglés es de pata de banco. Un saludo.


----------



## Virulina

Muchas gracias! Ya no me lo corrige


Un saludo


----------



## wonderment

Virulina said:


> Evolution of the pH value in the stream  No me suena bien en inglés.
> 
> Progression of the pH value in the stream  Hm...Es posible. (?) Quizá quieres decir “change in the pH level of the stream (over time)”?



Hola: No entiendo exactamente lo que quieres decir con “evolución temporal" sin más contexto. Lo siento. Un saludo.


----------



## Virulina

¡Hola!

A lo que me refiero es a la evolución en el tiempo (en este caso a lo largo de los años) del valor de pH en un arroyo.

De momento lo he dejado como "pH value evolution in the stream", como me propuso Probo.

¿Alguna sugerencia?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Outsider

_Evolución temporal_ quiere decir _evolution/change with time_.


----------



## rugoster

temporary evolution of pH in ....


----------



## SergioPOE

For future reference, this should be something like "the changing pH value of the stream over time". If you need something more formal, you could say "the variance over time of the ph level in the stream".


----------



## Virulina

¡Muchas gracias!

Es perfecto


----------



## 0scar

Yo diría _variation_, _variance _quizás sea correcto pero suena muy matemático.


----------



## Raelsb77

La manera más científicamente correcta de traducir "evolución temporal del pH" sería _'pH monitoring'_


----------



## elineo

temporal increase of pH...evolucion me parece un poco grave


----------



## Raelsb77

Hi, elineo. _'Increase'_ would imply a rise in pH, while we are looking at random changes in time (pH value may go up or down). That's why I think _'pH monitoring'_ (observation over a period of time) would be more appropriate


----------



## elineo

En este caso creo que evolución tiene el sentido de _aumento_ "increase" que es uno de los sentidos de la palabra _evolutión_


----------



## Raelsb77

elineo said:


> En este caso creo que evolución tiene el sentido de _aumento_ "increase" que es uno de los sentidos de la palabra _evolutión_



No, en realidad cuando se habla de monitorizar el valor de un parámetro químico, "evolución" tiene el sentido de "variación", que puede ser en sentido ascendente y/o descendente. Es decir, se mide o monitoriza dicho parámetro y se recogen los valores que va tomando con el tiempo. Es decir, estos valores pueden ir aumentando, después disminuyendo, subir de nuevo, etc.
Te lo dice un doctor en química analítica 

Un saludo.


----------

